# Protect Survive.....



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

Now, although Bert the Turtle isn't in this booklet, that's no reason not to follow the handy tips and advice contained within.

http://www.cybertrn.demon.co.uk/atomic/main.htm

What's that? You'd really rather see Bert? Oh very well, here's the link...

http://www.archive.org/movies/details-db.php?collection=prelinger&collectionid=19069


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Bert the Turtle? Sounds a little like 'McGruff the RCMP crime dog', over here. 

Full of essential advice!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

Here you go - Help McGruff and the Mounties take a bite out of crime!

http://www.weprevent.org/weprevent/weprevent/?pg=14618-9796-10182

And for afters, have a look at Tufty - I'm just about old enough to remember this little chap since he was still about in the mid Eighties. 

http://www.scarysquirrel.org/tufty/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Picture the same thing in a red Mountie coat, with the hat!
That would basically be the Canadian version!  

"Take a bite out of crime!"


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm guessing Ol' McGruff was an essential part of Saturday morning T.V viewing!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Whether you liked it or not!  

So, Bert obviously kept all UK households safe from nuclear attack.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh no! Bert is from the States. Nah, the top link, 'Protect and Survive' is what we had in the way of civil defence info. Nothing for the children. 

Though I wish we had had something like that - very memorable. 

I'll ask my parents if there was anything though, since they were teenagers when the Cuban Missile Crisis was on.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Ah, I see.

(Note to self: Read the second link before commenting, from now on.)


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

Here are some Brit public information films. The one *everybody* who is in their twenties now remembers is the 'Charley' films. 

I had a good laugh watching that lot again!

http://www.tv-ark.org.uk/pifs/pif_a-f.html

Before my time, but 'Fatal Floor' is hugely funny!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Public info films. Where would we be without them?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

Krispy! 

I found the film of the booklet 'Protect and Survive.' Laugh at the cheapo graphics, and recoil from the BBC Radiophonic dirge before retreating to your inner core refuge......

http://www.tv-ark.org.uk/pifs/pif_m-r/protectandsurviveactionafterwarnings.rm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Alright, so red undulating lines mean an attack is imminent, and green ones mean all is clear. Got it!  
And be sure to turn off the gas and electricity!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

I forgot! Aghh nooo! The bleeping grey lines around my house got me!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jan 28, 2005)

You personally might not have needed any leaflets at all!

http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/nuclear_bunkers/canada.html

Considering your area of expertise, your name might have been on a secret list of people who would suddenly find themselves ordered to man and maintain this place. 

That was at least the case over here. People wouldn't have know that they had been reprieved from Armageddon until things started looking really grim, and they started moving key staff and personnel to the bunker before an attack.

As well as the political and military leaders you'd expect, some of the people on these lists were doing quite regular 9 to 5 jobs in the Government and local councils, secretaries and clerks for example.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah yes, the "Diefenbunker".  
I doubt I would have been picked. We still had something resembling an Air Force, back then.  
Lots of personnel to choose from right there. Heh! Maybe grandad was on the list!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 28, 2005)

It looks a really good museum - properly financed and well organised. 

In the U.K, we're only now coming round to the fact that enthusiasm without substance is never going to be enough, and are beginning to adopt a more hard-headed and professional approach to these projects.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, they've brought out that leaflet that is called "Bend over backwards and kiss your arse goodbye"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

It's easier to go frontwards, between your legs. 8) 
 Uh wait, I mean...Oh boy!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's a link to 'Protect and Survive' - the next generation.

http://www.pfe.gov.uk/index.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, at least it doesn't appear to be full of cheesy cartoons.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 21, 2005)

Listen to the end of the world here.

http://www.ringbell.co.uk/ukwmo/


----------

